# Donde esta la gente de Durango??



## Victor101 (May 18, 2008)

Voy para mi tierra, Durango, Dgo en una semana por dos semanas. Me gustaria llevar mi MTB y/o la road bike tambien. Saben de lugares para practicar cyclismo mientras vacaciono en Durango? Clubs o Equipos?


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

La gente de Durango... voy a aventurarme a decir que està en Durango  
ok ya en serio, en este foro principalmente hay gente del Defectuoso... digo del DeFiendete...la capital pues... fuera de ahi hay unos cuantos en Guadalajara, Monterrey, creo que alguien de Hermosillo, Cancun, Chihuahua y Puebla me parece que alguien en Sandiego (aunque no sea precisamente mexico), y creo que un moderador es de Costarica (porquè no tengo idea, pero es buena gente) y por ahi perdido en el medio oriente añorando la montaña anda el otro pseudo moderador (jajaja) 

pero bueno, si necesitas rutas en Durango DrFoes (me parece que es de Guadalajara) fue hace tiempo:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=340800&highlight=durango

luce muy lindo, mandale un PM

si tienes GPS y le entiendes a este caos de rutas:

http://www.bicimapas.com.mx/Durango.htm

ahora que si te gusta la ruta los de Monterrey me parece que conocen, (busca posts de "La Legion"), pero ten presente que si no estas apto para rodar mas de mil kilometros al dìa quizas no seas digno  "Poderes de los Gemelos Fantas..." no verdad... como era?? ahh si, ya me acorde "A mi la Legion!!" (no se enojen, es pura guasa)


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

No conozco a nadie en Dgo. pero si quieres viajes contratados, los de Pantera Aventura son tu mejor opción. De casualidad me encontré este correo de una ruta que está organizando otro grupo,no los conozco, pero a lo mejor te puedes conectar con ellos para otras rodadas.

LA RUTA EXTREMA PARA GUERREROS DE TIERRA ESPERA POR TI 
Enviado por: "Char" [email protected] charmasterbike 
Vie, 19 de Jun, 2009 5:58 pm (CDT)

INCRIBETE Y PREPARATE PARA LA MEJOR RUTA JAMAS RODADA CADA VEZ SOMOS MAS LOS
REGISTRADOS NO TE QUEDES SIN JERSEY

LA RUTA EXTREMA PARA GUERREROS DE TIERRA ESPERA POR TI
LA BAJADA DEL AGUJON EL SINGLE TRAC EN MEDIO DEL BOSQUE, LOS MAGNIFICOS
ESCENARIOS DEL CAÑON DE TRES MOLINOS, LA SUBIDA DE LA PONZOÑA LA BAJADA DEL
MILLON YA TE ESTAN RETANDO ACEPTA ESTE RETO NO TE LO PIERDAS

SI ERES UN(A) VERDADERO(A) GUERRERO(A) DE TIERRA DEMUESTRALO
YA ESTA TODO LISTO

C.P. Carlos Guevara
COORDINADOR DE LA RUTA
EL ALACRAN BIKE MARATHON AC.
www.tierranorteaventura.com
www.elalacranbike.com
Santa Maria del Oro 307 A Colonia Hipodromo
Durango Dgo.
CP 34270
Tel. 01 618 8 29 76 48

¡¡¡¡¡VISITA DURANGO Estamos seguros que !!!!NUNCA TE ARREPENTIRAS!!!!

Salu2 y suerte.


----------



## Victor101 (May 18, 2008)

Bueno, Bueno :thumbsup: La bici se va conmigo.


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

*....alguna ruta de durango*

Aqui les paso una rodada que hicimos con la LEGION en el estado de Durango

http://legion2000.wordpress.com/200...-otinapa-120-kms-mountain-bike-ultramarathon/

saludos


----------

